# NET question



## Viper_SA (24/3/17)

How many grams/ml do you guys typically use for NETs?
Tagging @Spydro


----------



## Viper_SA (25/3/17)

What I mean is how many grams of tobacco per ml of PG to extract. @drew I know you also made some NETs in the past


----------



## Spydro (25/3/17)

1/2 ounce of tobacco in 125 ml of VG (hot extraction).


----------



## Raindance (25/3/17)

Interesting topic @Viper_SA and @Spydro. I would like to know some more. I assume that this is to make your own Nicotine concentrate or is it a pure Tobacco extract? The latter would seem more of the case as placing tobacco in VG would extract all the flavors not just the nic. Does doing this with a tobacco create a solution that tastes the same as the original tobacco when vaped? Does one need to dilute it further? Need to add more nic?

Thanks and regards


----------



## stevie g (25/3/17)

I've used 50g to 200ml PG, heated 50 degrees for 3 days. Strain 3 times while hot through coffee filters. 

Used at 5%.

Was a tasty strong tobacco with more kick than artificial tobaccos.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/3/17)

@Raindance as I understand it you need ethers or alcohols to extract nicotine. PG or VG would just give a tobacco absolute flavor. This is how I understand it. Think I'll settle for 10 - 15g tobacco per 50ml PG. Cold extraction, and left for a month th or so. I got some Transvaal Dark and Navy Cut Medium pipe tobacco from Wesley's in Rosebank yesterday when I picked up a 2nd hand lens at Kameraz. Smells nice and dark with lots of smokey notes. Might keep the bottles at 30 degrees in an empty snake cage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/3/17)

Ended up going with 10gram/100ml to get enough liquid coverage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

